# Brand New Black Jag XKR Full G220 Detail and New Victoria Wax



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

So Friday and Saturday saw me detail this (almost) brand new Jaguar XKR in Black. Friday after work I washed and clayed the car ready for the rest on Saturday. In total I spent about 11-12 hours on this and it was a pleasure to work with and left some amazing results, although disappointingly I do not feel the pictures do any of the work much justice.

Some before and afters to start:









































































So here was my process:

1.	Soak the wheels in Megs Wheel Brightener 10:1 and clean using my EZ Detail and Raceglaze brush along with a dedicated mitt using the 2-bucket method. Tyres with APC and tyre brush:



















2.	Then I soaked the car in Megs APC using my PW and rinsed.










3.	Washed using a Serious Performance mitt and Dodo Born to be Mild shampoo (that I won in the recent competition).










4.	PW rinsed.
5.	Clayed using Sonus Green and Megs LT.










6.	Then soaked again in CYC foam and PW rinsed.
7.	Then dried off with my Sonus WW towel.
8.	Returned Saturday morning and foamed, soaked, rinsed and dried.
9.	Taped up the car using 3M 3434 tape.
10. Started polishing with the G220 using a Megs Polishing Pad and Megs #80 - this removed nearly all swirls etc so I just stuck with that.

Some PTG readings:



















Drivers door before:










Drivers door 50/50:










Drivers door after:










O/S rear quarter panel before:










O/S rear quarter panel 50/50:



















O/S rear quarter panel after:










N/S rear quarter panel before:










N/S rear quarter panel after:










Bonnet 50/50:










Bonnet mid before:










Bonnet mid after:



















AG SRP on a Megs Foam Pad for the trickier parts:










11.	Then I used a Megs Finishing Pad and CG EZ Crème Glaze as I feel this does add to the finish.
12.	I then finished the car off with a new Victoria Wax sample I am trying out, which left a nice glossy look.
13.	The exhausts were cleaned with a MF and AG Metal Polish.

Before:










After:










14.	The Wheels were polished with AG SRP and sealed with AG EGP.

Before:










After:



















15.	Glass with Megs Glass Concentrate and a MF.
16.	The tyres and trim were treated with CG New Look Trim Gel.

Here are the rest of the afters:








































































































































Flake:














































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb work, the shine is beautiful :thumb:


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

great work there, after having the pleasure driving one on a track these are looooovley cars, the noise they make is hubba hubba!

good work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Awesome work, no interior?


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Don't put yourself down regarding the pictures, I always think a car looks better in the flesh than in pictures and yours are fine anyway, especially the 50/50's. Cracking job on a stunning motor ! :thumb:


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

that looks amazing if it looks any better off the pics you've done a great job, i would be very happy with those results and nice to see this one had a decent amount of paint to work with ive done 2 and they have both been very low on paint 68 -80 micron mark


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning work mate on a equally stunning car.:thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great write up, serious amount of pictures and superb work, excellent 

I bet the customer was very happy ?


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

lovely work and,a great write up and pics of a stunning motor :thumb:


----------



## Jaguar (Sep 30, 2007)

I think the pictures are great, and the write up, and the car! Very good work!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all your kind words and glad you all think the pics are OK!



Racer said:


> Awesome work, no interior?


Thanks but no interior as I ran out of time!



1996a6v6 said:


> Great write up, serious amount of pictures and superb work, excellent
> 
> I bet the customer was very happy ?


Cheers and yes he was very happy :thumb:


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Great detail, thanks for taking the time to do a write up!:thumb:

Which victoria wax was it? I have just bought a 6oz pot of vics concours was it this? Did it bond ok with the CG Sealant?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely correction work there, well done


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice car and great results. You say the car was nearly new - it's amazing how many swirls were there already.


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

don't comment much but this is well worth a :thumb:

fantastic pics and write up

oh and the car looks :argie:

nice one


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

very, very nice!


----------



## Jamezm (May 21, 2008)

I think some of the phots give you full credit, great work


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

Fantastic job and great pics! :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

sweeeet 

got one of these to do myself soon hopefully. same colour too


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Great work on a stunning car, bet the owner was over the moon with that :thumb:


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

I cannot ubderstand what more you want the pictures to show . The work you've done is top class !


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Great work chief!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

veryvery nice!! lovely finish going on there!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

lovelly, the drivers door was unreal for a new motor but nice correction


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

lovely work on a superb car :thumb:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning finish, nice car


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Superb work mate :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great work, these are lovely cars


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

ctaverner said:


> Great detail, thanks for taking the time to do a write up!:thumb:
> 
> Which victoria wax was it? I have just bought a 6oz pot of vics concours was it this? Did it bond ok with the CG Sealant?


Thanks. In answer to your question no it wasn't Concours and I have no idea what it is called as it is in a nameless tub. It 'works' very similar to Concours, although I find this one slightly harder to remove. I believe it will be aimed slightly higher than Concours but TBH know very little about it other than it looks good and has reasonable durability. It bonded fine over the CG Glaze - I find the EZ Creme glaze always makes a nice durable base for any LSP.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent work on a great looking car!


----------



## shaks59 (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW ! Lovely looking finish. well done mate.:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellente writeup, same goes for the job and your photographic skills :thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys - glad you like the pics and I agree it probably is the weather :thumb:


----------



## Benji_406coupe (Sep 19, 2006)

super job there chap! lovely finish, hope he take care of her now!

amazes me to see cars arrive off the forecourt with similar appearance to the paintwork. :doublesho Ah well!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Great write-up, great pics, great car! Great job. You are a credit to this forum Alex


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Great work and write up Alex.

And the photos and location suit it well. Photos are excellent.:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

simply stunning mate well done


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Excellent work and write up, pics looks good to me:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice bud


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

That's a fantastic write up and great detailing work mate - good to see there are a few XKR's out there with sensible levels of paint too!


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Stunning work again matey.. good write up too. :thumb:


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Looks stunning and I really love the close up pic of the side repeater and Jaguar Badge :thumb:

I had one of these pass me the other month and the sound it makes is enough to make me want one.


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks fantastic buddy! I trust you got to drive it.......??

Quite a few different products you used there compared to mine. Any reason for that or just trying different stuff out??


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

sweet


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers guys!



boxstaman said:


> Looks fantastic buddy! I trust you got to drive it.......??
> 
> Quite a few different products you used there compared to mine. Any reason for that or just trying different stuff out??


No reason mate - like to try different things out :thumb:


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice work Alex :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

IMHO that's the way a real car looks.:thumb:


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> like to try different things out :thumb:


I heard that about you.......especially when your pi55ed!! :lol:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

I bow down to you mate. First class.


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

lovely wet look, deadly work


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHH! :thumb: Now THAT'S how a black Jaguar should look!!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

top work there fella :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

boxstaman said:


> I heard that about you.......especially when your pi55ed!! :lol:


Its not true whatever you have heard


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.



harddrive said:


> Looks stunning and I really love the close up pic of the side repeater and Jaguar Badge :thumb:


 If you look closely at the last pic you can see the birds in the clouds :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats looks amazing:doublesho Top work there:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Great Detail and write-up. Love those 50:50's. Surprising amount of correction just off #80,must have been pretty soft paint?

I hear those 20" wheels are a 5 grand option, not cheap! They set the car off well though.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome work,photography,and great car well done mate:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments guys :thumb:


----------



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> although disappointingly I do not feel the pictures do any of the work much justice.


You've got to be kidding mate!

Have you not seen the photo below?










Fantastic job mate, you've done justice to a great looking car! Well done!

That is one car I could just sit and look at all day.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks stunning!

Excellent work mate :thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm going back for a second read - what a fantastic job and a beautiful motor. I could drown in a shine that deep......

Your pics are great, they have a lovely clarity to them and show off your work well.


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Great Detail and write-up. Love those 50:50's. Surprising amount of correction just off #80,must have been pretty soft paint?
> 
> I hear those 20" wheels are a 5 grand option, not cheap! They set the car off well though.
> 
> Thanks for the post.


I would be intrested in a follow up on this car and would be further curious at how many defects returned (if any of course). #80 will certainly give off an impression of doing more work then it does and has the ability to lightly glaze a lot of defects as well as hologramming. I have never seen a car finished with #80 and a polishing pad go more then two months with out some light hologramming and defects lightly returning.

Great thread, any follow up?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work there AH:thumb:

Fantastic Car and a Top Detail too!!

Got round to posting in the end


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Fantastic job and some great shots :thumb:


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome, the pictures DO do it justice, if it is better in the flesh then that is a fantastic finish.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Superb ! :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great right up, and an awesome detail


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsome matey stunning work :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking work and great pictures


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys and glad you like the pics - they grew on me.



TH0001 said:


> I would be intrested in a follow up on this car and would be further curious at how many defects returned (if any of course). #80 will certainly give off an impression of doing more work then it does and has the ability to lightly glaze a lot of defects as well as hologramming. I have never seen a car finished with #80 and a polishing pad go more then two months with out some light hologramming and defects lightly returning.
> 
> Great thread, any follow up?


Good point and no follow up yet but I reckon there will be in the future at some point :thumb:


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

superb!!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work the Jag now looks lush!:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Guys :thumb:

Saw it the other day and caught it in the sun - swirled and marred again - it has been taking through the local 'All American Hand Car Wash' :wall:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Wow! What more can you say!


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

the photos do it more justice than you think it looks stunning, real deep gloss
nice work


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice work looks superb.can i ask what lights you use??


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking very Nice mate, I have polished one of these recently and what struck me the most was how clear and immaculate the quality of the paint job was, zero OP!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers Guys :thumb:



chris l said:


> nice work looks superb.can i ask what lights you use??


If you mean the Halogens then it was just the Screwfix own for about £25 iirc - bargain :thumb:


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice motor and love you work!


----------



## Pole Position (Aug 6, 2008)

really slick finish on a stunning motor.

bet you were gutted when you found out ih was swirled up again!?

some people just wont take telling.....


----------



## fbi3000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow ! Gorgeous car and amazing work :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Cheers Guys :thumb:
> 
> If you mean the Halogens then it was just the Screwfix own for about £25 iirc - bargain :thumb:


ah yeh nice one need to get myself a set and looks like those ones do the job cheers


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers guys :thumb:



Brazo said:


> Looking very Nice mate, I have polished one of these recently and what struck me the most was how clear and immaculate the quality of the paint job was, zero OP!


Thanks Mark and yes I agree the paint is nice, just a shame it doesn't get looked after.


----------



## shayne5301 (May 29, 2008)

stunning work and beautiful jag:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice car, really like the flake too. I think dark blue is a particularly difficult colour to photograph.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

but but but............... its black


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

lol damn glasses, it looks blue in some pics oh well. No excuse then lol j/k


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers guys :thumb:



Pole Position said:


> really slick finish on a stunning motor.
> 
> bet you were gutted when you found out ih was swirled up again!?
> 
> some people just wont take telling.....


Yep, but he has a busy life and I doubt gets chance to wash it himself so hey ho - still looks good though.


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

great job, great car !


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

OH MY WORD!! that is insane. words fail me, what a car and what a finish!


seriously good work.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Blimey, I've just checked the dates from this report.. nice little bump back to topic!!

I didn't catch it the first time round though, pleased I have now.

Great job mate, you've inspired me to go and polish more black cars! :buffer:

Looks fantastic.


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Great job m8, looks cool:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Amazing work. The defects on that jag of a nearly new car where horrendous. Some great 50/50 shot really show off what you have achieved. But the fined result, what a transformation. Totally different car. Flake is almost jump out of the paint. 
Photographs superb also some amazing detailed shot that catch the light and reflections on those curved panels. Superb correction job carried you. Top man.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

^^^^What he said.:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Cracking stuff mate very nice correction:thumb:


----------



## marc4452 (Nov 22, 2007)

top job :thumb: Did you soak the car with APC to remove any previous wax/sealants? If so what dilution rates did u use?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Superb write up and the results are glorious. 50/50 shots show the extent of the correction involved. Very impressed.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys :thumb:



marc4452 said:


> top job :thumb: Did you soak the car with APC to remove any previous wax/sealants? If so what dilution rates did u use?


Yes IIRC, not sure on exact dilution but it would have been an inch or two of foam topped with warm water :thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

You do some excellent work!!!!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

looks good from here matey, you should be pleased. Top job!:thumb:


----------



## Craigus (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice, those 50 - 50 are good as well :thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Good work...stuning result, car and good writing...very enjoyable...:thumb:


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Fantastic work. An interesting read too as I've got exactly the same car lined up in the next few weeks.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Alty17 said:


> Fantastic work. An interesting read too as I've got exactly the same car lined up in the next few weeks.


Cheers and I hope you enjoy working on it as much as I did this one.


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Those pictures are awesome. Excellent job. Can't believe the drivers door pics on a car that age.

Jaguar are back with a bang eh? They are no longer a cheap mans Aston IMO. I think they are as good as in the looks dept. Would love an XFR in the future (when they are less than £10k lol)


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers!

The owner actaully looked at an AMV8 but went for the Jag out of the 2 :thumb:


----------

